# Relocation Of Monitors...Good Start?



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank You all for your help so far. I am Finding REW and awesome tool and finally figuring it out kinda. But I ran measurements on a relocation in my room could I need an opinion and I intend to put bass traps in but I want to find the best location for my monitors first the top two are the * relocation* and the bottom too are the original location.

Thank You!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Definitely an improvement. Have you tried moving the mic also? Seating position changes can make large differnces.

Bryan


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

No I have not tried moving the mic too much. There is a sliding door closet in the new location behind the monitors. I'm thinking this could be acting as a bass trap in a way. I have enough acoustical treatment to decay quickly everything from 200 Hz and up so that is not an issue. It's those pesky lows I am trying to get rid of. I will try different listening positions with the mic and see how that turns out. I live in a very rural area and I am one a very very tight budget so I am trying to get the most out of my room before I take a trip into the city to get some Stone wool and some other DIY supplies for bass traps. I have only located 16" x 47" x 3" panels I wanted 8" but loos like I'm going 9" Is this going to be efficient enough to get rid of these pesky modes in the low end? 

Thank You
Ryan


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is a design of my control room and live room. The vocal booth and window in the closet have not yet been built I created this a long time ago I intend to face the mix board towards the windows. The dimensions of my control room is 11' 10" x 11 x "6 x 7' 6".


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

2-3 9" panels on the wall behind you will help. Just understand you have things happening in multiple places. For the front corners, just make 17x17x24" chunk style absorbers. That takes the same amount of material as a 6" thick panel straddling but performs lower in frequency and takes up less space.

Bryan


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

bpape said:


> just make 17x17x24" chunk style absorbers. That takes the same amount of material as a 6" thick panel straddling but performs lower in frequency and takes up less space.
> 
> Bryan


Do you have any recommendations on some DIY tutorials on making Chunk style absorbers as I have never made one before?

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not really - sorry. Cut the 2x4 in to 2 2x2. Then cut each of those in an X pattern to make 8 17x17x24 Triangles. Then you just have to figure out how to frame and cover them. Have seen wood, drywall corner bead, etc.

Bryan


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey Bryan,


I found this and other members probably would find this very beneficial. http://www.radford.edu/~shelm/acoustics/bass-traps.html also would this http://www.lowes.com/pd_305816-1278...URL=?Ntt=roxul&facetInfo=&state=R#reviews_tab work I did some quick math and I literally could make two from one case if my math is correct. The face of them would be 15" wide would this be efficient enough? I would use the 24" Panels for the back wall a case is about the same only 8 come in a case though. when the 16" ones come 12 to a case both 3" Deep. Im on a very tight budget is why I ask. Wood fabric and all that other stuff is self explanatory. The guy in the tutorial uses metal. I dont think I would use metal for both acoustic purposes. Or would the metal be no concern to acoustics?

Thank You for the swift responses.
Ryan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The smaller the front face in the corner, the less absorptive surface and the less thickness you'll have. I assume that rockwool will be OK but it doesn't specify the density.

Bryan


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

titan2studios said:


> Do you have any recommendations on some DIY tutorials on making Chunk style absorbers as I have never made one before?
> 
> Thanks


Here's a good place to start  *for an education on DIY-SUPERCHUNK building ! * 

:sn:


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

So the height of my ceiling in my room is 89 inches is a 6 inch gap going to cause a problem with the superchunks not adsorbing properly be any issue? Aesthetically I am going to cover the gap with the frame. My rooms in a modular home so measurements are not standard in it. My studs are not even equally 16" apart. :blink: Im asking all this becaise I already wasted tons of money on the Auralex traps that do NOTHING. So I want to be very careful with what I am purchasing with little I have.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you mean only covering 83" of the height you should still be fine.

Bryan


----------

